# Alternator numbers for 69



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Can anyone provide me with the correct alternator numbers for a 69 Judge with a ram air 3 ? ( No A/C ). Thank you


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

1100704, 37amp alt. Your car was built in mid May? have numerous '68-70 dated "704"s to look through & see what I have, if one might date correctly.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you. May 28 the is the build date. Let me know. Thanks again


----------

